# Sticky solenoid



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

I purchased a 4 way solenoid on ebay, however, it seems stuck. It sounds like its activating when its powered, but the shaft doesnt move. Could I use something to unstick it, like wd40? Or do I have a faulty valve?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Generally you can disassemble and apply some type of lube. WD40 would likely work fine, or a drop of real oil, etc.


----------



## mrdonl (Sep 5, 2012)

wd-40 = quick fix. (it won't last long) Try Mystery Marvel oil instead.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you test it with air behind it?? Or just a static bench test. I'm not sure why, but I've always had trouble with Selenoid valves when I test them without any air pressure. Once tested with air, they seem to work fine, I'm not sure if this is just coincedence or a functional part of an air valve. I have a feeling that it's part of the intended design. It's worth a shot anyway.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

Ya, I tested it with air and it just remains open. I believe I have a dud. Guess I learned my lesson about buying cheap on Ebay. Frightprops to save the day.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

You may have a pilot-assist vavle. Those require a minimum of 50 PSI to shift the piston. All valves will "click" without air applied. That's simply the coil moving the internal pin, not the shaft. Apply 50 PSI or better (be careful not to exceed rated PSI), and see if it shifts.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll do that. I only used about 20 PSI when I tried it out. Thanks.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

If I recall correctly ,I once ran into a situation where the valve had to be hooked up to a cylinder to operate. You could not operate it with the air going into the atmospere, it would not shift.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

I tried it again with a little more pressure and hooking it up to my cylinder and wallah! It worked! Sooo.... the NEW lesson to learn here is to always check the haunt forum for help. Thanks to everyone.


----------

